# Latest prices



## bizzare_blue (Sep 25, 2005)

Listerd below are the prices quoted by some of the vendors at Lamington Road,Mumbai...

CPU -> P4 HT 3.0 @MB cache           8300/-
MoBo-> 915 Intel original Micro        3800/-     
RAM ->512 MB 400 FSB                   1950/-
DVD writer Samsung Dual layer       3000/-
Keyboard  Small/Flexi                      650/-
Mouse  Optical Slim                         750/-
FM TV Tuner Intex/ASUS                  1350/-  ; 3150/-
HDD SATA 40GB/80GB Seagate        2300/- 2850/-
UMAX 3 in 1 cam / with LCD             2300/- 4000/-
UMAX 128 MB Pen Drive                   800/-

I wanted to know if there is a place in Mumbai where I may get these items at a cheaper price...I need help ASAP


----------



## bizzare_blue (Oct 3, 2005)

Hello MUMBAIKARS wakeup....I need help...plz help me with this...


----------



## sensationalboy (Oct 3, 2005)

hi bizarre, 
i dont think so that u will get better prices than that in mumbai.coz even i bought mine from lamington road.


----------



## boblee (Dec 9, 2008)

CPU -> P4 HT 3.0 @MB cache 8300/-
MoBo-> 915 Intel original Micro 3800/-
RAM ->512 MB 400 FSB 1950/-
DVD writer Samsung Dual layer 3000/-
Keyboard Small/Flexi 650/-
Mouse Optical Slim 750/-
FM TV Tuner Intex/ASUS 1350/- ; 3150/-
HDD SATA 40GB/80GB Seagate 2300/- 2850/-
UMAX 3 in 1 cam / with LCD 2300/- 4000/-
UMAX 128 MB Pen Drive 800/-


----------



## din (Dec 9, 2008)

Price remains the same *after 3 years* ? ? ? The thread started in 2005 !!


----------

